# fit4cycling.com coach?



## panther1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has worked with fit4cycling.com service? So far I have got great recommendations about his fitting and training, but I wanted to see if anyone outside where I live (NC) has worked with him? Thanks


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

guess not. how long have you used them?


----------



## panther1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have just met him and went over some training ideas. He really has alot of good basic plans for someome like me(just getting started into racing) and he has worked personally with Andy Pruitt at Specialized so I am going to get my bike refitted. All in all super nice guy with great ideas, but he said he only takes on about 10 people at one time so he can give quality attention. I am in


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Sounds like you didn't need any approval from us...


----------



## panther1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Update, went for a ride with him on my home trail and WOW after only some basic guidance my times were alot faster and I felt alot better when we got done. He has really nailed the recovery problems I was having after hard rides. That has obviously been a downfall of my training.


----------

